# What's the law on private lakes?



## iceman1989 (Dec 27, 2009)

How many lines can u have in the water on a private lake. Going to fish a big gravel pit behind Total Firearms in Holt, Mich. They charge 5 bucks to fish it. I've been told by others that u can have as many tip ups as u want out there. What does the DNR say about that? I'm thinking it doesn't matter because the DNR wouldn't come onto a private lake. If the buisness that owns this lake doesn't care it should be ok. Or am I wrong about this?


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Both that's an interesting question I have never heard of. If that is true I would spread out Tip ups like duck decoys on that lake...


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I would never pay to fish a lake, and from what I hear, you should keep your money and hit up a public access lake.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

3 lines is all you can have public or private. 

I fish alot of private lakes and still see the DNR out there checking for infractions

If you want to "have as many tip-ups as you want out there" , be my guest ...but the law of averages will catch up with you and so will a heavy fine


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

My uncle got a fine for not having his fishing license in possesion on a private lake nobody fished.
You need a permit to kill a deer on your own property the same way you need to wear a helmet on your atv.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

I believe ALL waterways are not private property. May own property surrounding the lake and deny access but if you could land a small plane on it you could fish it. :lol: Just an opinion hearsay what I have heard whatever. Why would you chance something like that? And yes I have been checked on so called "private lakes"


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

*"That's the most rediculous thing I ever heard."* :lol:


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

This topic comes up a lot. If the lake meets the definition of private that involves not having any inlets/outlets in addition to just not having public access, then you would be in the clear to ignore the regs in the fishing guide, and you would not even need a fishing license.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I believe that Rich is right. I wouldn't try it thought. I'd stick with the regulations just in case. But in order for a lake to be truly private, as Rich said it can have NO inlets or outlets. But ALL of the land surrounding the lake must be owned by ONE person. 

John


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

on a private lk the fishing should be so good that you dont have time for more than one pole ! ... not saying some tip-ups out would be a bad thing
if you need 5-10 poles or tip-ups it just shows a lack of skill or confidence or a fish finder !....cover it up by bringing some kids out


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Lots of confusion about private lakes.

1. A lake that has NO public access, inlet or outlet and has several landowners owning lake shore property is NOT considered a private lake for fishing rules...all state fishing rules apply. There are numerous lakes in the state that have this status....no public access and limited to lake shore property owners......but fishing rules still apply.

2. A lake that one person owns all the lake shore property with no inlet/outlet IS considered a private lake and no licenses are required.


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

I heard if you give him $10... you can put out 6...count-em ....SIX
tip-ups !!!!!!
How cool is that?!!?
Uhhh.. good luck w/that...


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Dont forget about stocking. . . IF the lake is owned ALL the way around it by ONE person, has NO inlets or outlets, and has NEVER been stocked by the state then no rules apply. . if more then one owns around the lake then rules apply. . . if there is just ONE inlet or outlet, then rules apply, or IF the state has EVER stocked fish in it, then rules apply. . .


----------



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

This would be better left for the legal forum. However, you can never get in trouble by following the rules. Also, I do not believe that Total Firearms owns all of the land around that gravel pit. I hope you post how you do, because I have always wanted to fish their, it's a local legend.


----------



## susanlakeboys (Mar 16, 2008)

jacktownhooker said:


> cover it up by bringing some kids out


are kids also allowed 3 lines each? i dont ever fish more then the 3 i can have, but if my 3 year old son was with me could he have 3 as well? and i'm just curious, i dont even have 6 tipups


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> Lots of confusion about private lakes.
> 
> 1. A lake that has NO public access, inlet or outlet and has several landowners owning lake shore property is NOT considered a private lake for fishing rules...all state fishing rules apply. There are numerous lakes in the state that have this status....no public access and limited to lake shore property owners......but fishing rules still apply.
> 
> 2. A lake that one person owns all the lake shore property with no inlet/outlet IS considered a private lake and no licenses are required.


Pretty much sums it up.

Go to the law forum and do a serach. Quite a few answers there.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

be safe & go with good ethics & sportsmanship


----------



## Firstnation01 (Jan 24, 2009)

I would have to say - just call the DNR and ask, I mean better safe than ticketed & pissed right.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

susanlakeboys said:


> are kids also allowed 3 lines each? i dont ever fish more then the 3 i can have, but if my 3 year old son was with me could he have 3 as well? and i'm just curious, i dont even have 6 tipups


 i was a single dad with three kids and they all went with me and since i was limited in mobility and patience with jigging i just made a circle or line of minnows and played with kids if we made a move it was all together 
on duck lk i was in my original clam making dinner with kids in it and 4 or 6 lines set for perch outside, a dnr officer walked up and figured i was busted till he peeked in and seen me and three kids !
i catch two or three times more fish now with 1 or 2 poles and mobility 
than i ever did back then


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

jpollman said:


> ......... But ALL of the land surrounding the lake must be owned by ONE person.
> 
> John


This statement is not correct according to the CO that posts on this site. The land surrounding the lake can be owned by any number of people.

L & O


----------

